# Disabled ?



## simontk (May 22, 2015)

I am now Disabled. 
I would like to know what, if any, benefits I can still get in Spain.
Could I have a live in carer ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

simontk said:


> I am now Disabled.
> I would like to know what, if any, benefits I can still get in Spain.
> Could I have a live in carer ?


Hi,
I think the only way to have a live in carer is to pay for one yourself, which would be much cheaper than in the UK. I don't know if you would receive any benefit to help you with this from the UK. You need to look here 
https://www.gov.uk/uk-benefits-abroad
and to get in touch with DWP.

There are many old or disabled people who have carers here, paid for out of their own pocket. They tend to be immigrants from countries like Ucrania, Romania, Ecuador, Colombia... Of course there are people from the UK too...


----------



## simontk (May 22, 2015)

Many thanks


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

I did speak to a Spanish disabled lady in our village a while back , and was surprised how little help she got from the government here .

But best to check it out yourself !

Cheers Tony


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Under the Ley de Dependencia (2006) you are entitled to payment for a carer (maximum of around €700 per month depending on the level of disability). Apply via your social security office (INSS). 

The payments were suspended for many cases during the economic crisis (even for people assessed as eligible) but most regions have promised to reinstate them in 2015.

http://www.plusesmas.com/cuidadorfa...economicas_de_la_ley_de_dependencia/1160.html


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

You can still claim DLA /PIP ESA in Spain and carers allowance as long as "strong ties to UK" bst check gov web site for full setails


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Most thing depends on the grade of your disability (percentage), I am registered disabled in Spain as I have a slight hearing problem, hardly noticeable, and my disability is 38%, you will elligible for a 'disabled' card as long as your disability is over 33%. But other than a discount if you go to Port Aventura.... you really don't get anything else.. lol!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Under the Ley de Dependencia (2006) you are entitled to payment for a carer (maximum of around €700 per month depending on the level of disability). Apply via your social security office (INSS).
> 
> The payments were suspended for many cases during the economic crisis (even for people assessed as eligible) but most regions have promised to reinstate them in 2015.
> 
> Prestaciones económicas de la Ley de Dependencia


I don't know of anyone locally with a live-in carer, but several of my elderly neighbours have carers/home helps under the Ley de Dependencia, one is an elderly man who lives alone and has carers going in several times a day, others have help several mornings per week. They are uniformed carers employed by Emvipsa, our local "arm's length" private company which provides outsourced Council services.

I am pretty sure the OP would have to register as resident in Spain first, though, before requesting an assessment. I have read in the press many reports of applicants waiting many months, even years, just for the assessment and then further long waits before any help is provided.

If the OP doesn't speak fluent Spanish he would almost certainly need to pay for the services of an interpreter both to help with making the application and the assessment itself, as the staff who deal with them are unlikely to be English speaking - and nor would the carers be, if he were to be successful in his application for assistance.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I don't know of anyone locally with a live-in carer, but several of my elderly neighbours have carers/home helps under the Ley de Dependencia, one is an elderly man who lives alone and has carers going in several times a day, others have help several mornings per week. They are uniformed carers employed by Emvipsa, our local "arm's length" private company which provides outsourced Council services.
> 
> I am pretty sure the OP would have to register as resident in Spain first, though, before requesting an assessment. I have read in the press many reports of applicants waiting many months, even years, just for the assessment and then further long waits before any help is provided.
> 
> If the OP doesn't speak fluent Spanish he would almost certainly need to pay for the services of an interpreter both to help with making the application and the assessment itself, as the staff who deal with them are unlikely to be English speaking - and nor would the carers be, if he were to be successful in his application for assistance.


Yes, the Ley de Dependencia has, as far as I know, never been really applied equally throughout Spain and unfortunately I think it would be difficult to depend on it and yes, that is a play on words!
I know that in Madrid there were periodic headlines about first of all how nothing happened once the law was passed, then about the slowness of the system to get assessed, and then about how long it took to actually see any money. Here at least it developed into a PSOE/ PP battle


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Most thing depends on the grade of your disability (percentage), I am registered disabled in Spain as I have a slight hearing problem, hardly noticeable, and my disability is 38%, you will elligible for a 'disabled' card as long as your disability is over 33%. But other than a discount if you go to Port Aventura.... you really don't get anything else.. lol!


Reduced price public transport and if you have children I believe you get treated as a familia numeroso so you get the same benefits as they do which can influence things such as places in schools or courses, reduced prices in muesuems and...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, the Ley de Dependencia has, as far as I know, never been really applied equally throughout Spain and unfortunately I think it would be difficult to depend on it and yes, that is a play on words!
> I know that in Madrid there were periodic headlines about first of all how nothing happened once the law was passed, then about the slowness of the system to get assessed, and then about how long it took to actually see any money. Here at least it developed into a PSOE/ PP battle


Well, it seems to be happening in Andalucia, the budget was €1.15 billion in 2014. But I do know people who were assessed as eligible and died before they actually got any money. Hopefully those days are past!

La Junta apuesta por mantener en 2015 el presupuesto en dependencia, a la que Andalucía destina tres millones diarios - 20minutos.es


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, it seems to be happening in Andalucia, the budget was €1.15 billion in 2014. But I do know people who were assessed as eligible and died before they actually got any money. Hopefully those days are past!
> 
> La Junta apuesta por mantener en 2015 el presupuesto en dependencia, a la que Andalucía destina tres millones diarios - 20minutos.es


Our Ayutamiento announced a few months ago that a number of new carers had been taken on and that this would eliminate the waiting list for this service in this town (whether that was true or not, I wouldn't like to say). Apparently 117 people had been on the waiting list, but how long they had been waiting, I don't know.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lolito said:


> Most thing depends on the grade of your disability (percentage), I am registered disabled in Spain as I have a slight hearing problem, hardly noticeable, and my disability is 38%, you will elligible for a 'disabled' card as long as your disability is over 33%. But other than a discount if you go to Port Aventura.... you really don't get anything else.. lol!


That is interesting.. I have a considerable hearing problem but what they could do I don't know.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Lolito said:


> Most thing depends on the grade of your disability (percentage), I am registered disabled in Spain as I have a slight hearing problem, hardly noticeable, and my disability is 38%, you will elligible for a 'disabled' card as long as your disability is over 33%. But other than a discount if you go to Port Aventura.... you really don't get anything else.. lol!


I'm surprised a slight hearing problem means someone can be registered disabled.
That means vast numbers of people are disabled, then!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

extranjero said:


> I'm surprised a slight hearing problem means someone can be registered disabled.
> That means vast numbers of people are disabled, then!


I wonder if I could get a blue badge, I can't hear vehicles coming especially if the are approaching from the rear.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> I wonder if I could get a blue badge, I can't hear vehicles coming especially if the are approaching from the rear.


Pardon?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

extranjero said:


> Pardon?


It's not too bad if they are coming from the front because I can see them but if they are coming from behind, I'm b*ggered!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> It's not too bad if they are coming from the front because I can see them but if they are coming from behind, I'm b*ggered!


Unfortunate choice of words if one has a dirty mind.( Which of course, I haven't)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

extranjero said:


> Unfortunate choice of words if one has a dirty mind.( Which of course, I haven't)


or deliberate choice of words! One has to retain a sense of humour in this world if one is to get through it without going mad.

My loss of hearing started in 1944 when one of Hitler's V2 rockets fell short and went off about 150yds away. Then I worked at a Ministry of Supply weapons testing establishment, testing heavy guns (no ear defenders in those days). Then I was in the RAF working on jet aircraft... need I go on/


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> or deliberate choice of words! One has to retain a sense of humour in this world if one is to get through it without going mad.
> 
> My loss of hearing started in 1944 when one of Hitler's V2 rockets fell short and went off about 150yds away. Then I worked at a Ministry of Supply weapons testing establishment, testing heavy guns (no ear defenders in those days). Then I was in the RAF working on jet aircraft... need I go on/


Have you ever considered applying for a War Pension? The British Legion suggested it to my father after he became very deaf, he did army service with the Royal Artillery and they helped him apply successfully. The War Pensions are (or were) quite generous and also tax free in the UK - would probably have to be declared here.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Have you ever considered applying for a War Pension? The British Legion suggested it to my father after he became very deaf, he did army service with the Royal Artillery and they helped him apply successfully. The War Pensions are (or were) quite generous and also tax free in the UK - would probably have to be declared here.


Yes, they gave me £238 lump sum. Which I thought was a big deal since I could no longer listen to classical music and hear it properly. Fortunately I can fill in from memory some of the notes I can no longer hear. The really annoying thing is I have almost continuous tinnitus which is at a frequency that I can't actually hear. I find conversation quite difficult and am forever asking for words to be repeated.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Yes, they gave me £238 lump sum. Which I thought was a big deal since I could no longer listen to classical music and hear it properly. Fortunately I can fill in from memory some of the notes I can no longer hear. The really annoying thing is I have almost continuous tinnitus which is at a frequency that I can't actually hear. I find conversation quite difficult and am forever asking for words to be repeated.


Dear me, that was pretty mean. At the time he died, 7 years ago, my father was gettting 270 pounds a week, tax free (plus his occupational pension). Due to ill health he wasn't able to get out much, so didn't spend a lot of it.

He disliked going into noisy situations or where a group of people were talking as he found it embarrassing to have to ask for things to be repeated or risk misunderstanding what was being asked of him.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Dear me, that was pretty mean. At the time he died, 7 years ago, my father was gettting 270 pounds a week, tax free (plus his occupational pension). Due to ill health he wasn't able to get out much, so didn't spend a lot of it.
> 
> He disliked going into noisy situations or where a group of people were talking as he found it embarrassing to have to ask for things to be repeated or risk misunderstanding what was being asked of him.


I find loud noise offensive. There is one of the bakers' vans that has a particularly shrill horn and the knife-grinder's pan flute is also quite piercing, I try to avoid both of them, similarly there is an upholstery service van that goes around with loudspeakers. Of course this week we have the electioneering vans with their PA systems, fortunately, today should see the last of them until the next election.

Before we left UK We had to stop going to the cinema because it seemed that they were always trying to demonstrate how powerful their new surround-sound system was.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> I find loud noise offensive. There is one of the bakers' vans that has a particularly shrill horn and the knife-grinder's pan flute is also quite piercing, I try to avoid both of them, similarly there is an upholstery service van that goes around with loudspeakers. Of course this week we have the electioneering vans with their PA systems, fortunately, today should see the last of them until the next election.
> 
> Before we left UK We had to stop going to the cinema because it seemed that they were always trying to demonstrate how powerful their new surround-sound system was.


Strange, I have noticed that for a few years. Went to a dinner this week, there were 12 of us on a long table. All of a sudden the chatter seemed too loud but I couldn't really pick out what anyone was saying. Agree about the Cinema too. I am always turning the sound up and down on TV when they play loud ads etc. I can hear a dripping tap on the other side of the house


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Is it only me or do others find so-called "incidental" music way too loud, drowning out the dialogue on TV and in some movies?

I am currently reviewing what is at Cannes to assess what might be worth watching.


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Getting back to the original post, there could be a job/business opportunity there, offering reasonable priced home care/personal care for expats who are now needing that bit of extra help!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

MagicWriter2014 said:


> Getting back to the original post, there could be a job/business opportunity there, offering reasonable priced home care/personal care for expats who are now needing that bit of extra help!


Making it reasonably priced becomes difficult when a self-employed person (after the current scheme offering reduced rates for the first 18 months of self employment) has to pay social security contributions of €260 per month - regardless of how much income they make.

To run a care agency (legally) would require licensing by the relevant regional authorities.

Care agencies charge their customers quite a lot but pay their care staff very low wages.

The British women I know who do this kind of work all work with one of the British based agencies and fly back to the UK to do live-in carer assignments for a few weeks at a time, as the pay is so much better.


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh well, that's a shame as am a fully qualified, PVG checked carer. Could have been a way of earning a bit of money when we eventually move over there. The charging/low pay structure is pretty much like the UK. Carers are notoriously badly paid considering the responsibilities they have!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> My loss of hearing started in 1944 when one of Hitler's V2 rockets fell short and went off about 150yds away. Then I worked at a Ministry of Supply weapons testing establishment, testing heavy guns (no ear defenders in those days). Then I was in the RAF working on jet aircraft... need I go on/


My hearing loss is probably due to all the years going to the Ministry of Sound..lol!

In UK, while working for the Council, my boss would tell me off for not picking up the phone when ringing, I kept telling him I couldn't hear it, he wouldn't believe me as he knew I could hear the phone on the other side of the office but I couldn't hear mine which was sitting on my desk... I tried to explain about the different sound signals, etc, but he wouldn't have it so he sent me to see a specialist. 

They registered me as disabled on that basis, someone came to my house with a catalogue and told me to choose whatever I needed for both the office and my home, so I chose a really nice very LOUD alarm clock, a smoke alarm, really cute wireless earphones, a door bell with nice music, lol! and some other things I can remember now, and they went to my office and they gave me a really good phone with lots of noises and sounds, and they put LOUD alarms in the office for me to hear in case of 'fire'... and a couple of vibrators, so when in case of fire, my whole body would vibrate nicely.... never happened tho... and some other things... 

It was all rather nice and they say they would cover everything (NHS) and that was it. 

Here in Spain... they gave me a little card that says I am disabled with a 38% disability and ..... good-bye! 

I didn't know about discounts in cinemas, theaters, exhibitions, etc, mind you, most of the times I don't even remember I can't hear very well, so it does not bother me so I always forget to use it.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

MagicWriter2014 said:


> Carers are notoriously badly paid considering the responsibilities they have!


I totally agree, the pay is scandalously low. It is the same with childcare, people want high quality care and good people to provide the service, but they want to pay peanuts. I used to have this argument with work colleagues whose children were looked after by childminders. They would moan about how much it cost, and I wold ask how much per hour the childminder was paid and ask if they would be prepared to accept total responsibility for someone's else's child for up to 10 hours per day, comparing it to how much they were paid for working in an office.


----------



## simontk (May 22, 2015)

*Disabled Benefits ?*

Does anyone know which Disabled Benefits I can still get, if I lived in Spain ?
I currently get DLA every month and DWPEESA every 2 weeks.
I am on the higher rate for Motability.
I currently live with my X partner. Who I now pay rent to.
Should you require any more information, please just ask.
Many thanks,
Simon.


----------



## edendani (Jul 31, 2015)

*disabled benefits*

Hi, as far as I am aware still, you will not be entitled to your DLA in Spain I also moved to Mallorca in 2006, and was in receipt of it because I have cerebral palsy, and had a car on the motabilty scheme. I had to give back my car, and had benefit taken from me after a few week decision process from the DWP. I then had to pay back the over payment from the time it took them to decide whether I was entitled to it or not! I returned to the UK 5 years later, and tried to reapply for it, and I was told that I wasn't entitled to it any more as the PIP, which replaced DLA, has stricter entitlement guidelines, even though I was originally awarded my DLA for life! Think carefully about it, before you notify DWP!


----------



## simontk (May 22, 2015)

Sorry I didn't find this. So I've posted again, SORRY.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

simontk said:


> Does anyone know which Disabled Benefits I can still get, if I lived in Spain ?
> I currently get DLA every month and DWPEESA every 2 weeks.
> I am on the higher rate for Motability.
> I currently live with my X partner. Who I now pay rent to.
> ...


some are transferable, some aren't

the best thing you can do is ask the DWP directly about your case, but this link will give you a good idea https://www.gov.uk/uk-benefits-abroad


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks like you can get your PIP , but not the mobility part of it but not your ESA.


----------



## simontk (May 22, 2015)

How much is my PIP ? Or is it individually calculated ?


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

It will be individually assessed. Do you not receive it already?


----------



## simontk (May 22, 2015)

MagicWriter2014 said:


> It will be individually assessed. Do you not receive it already?


tbh I don't know what I get ??????????


----------



## simontk (May 22, 2015)

MagicWriter2014 said:


> It will be individually assessed. Do you not receive it already?



this is what I get :-
DWP EESA	218.6 Every 2 weeks

DWP DLA 329.2 Every month


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

simontk said:


> this is what I get :-
> DWP EESA	218.6 Every 2 weeks
> 
> DWP DLA 329.2 Every month


The only way to find out is to contact the DWP and ask them directly about your individual case


----------



## simontk (May 22, 2015)

*TY*

TY I will ask my carer 2 phone them t'w. As I now don't speak too well, lol.


----------



## Lizzy Pea (Aug 5, 2015)

I have rheumatoid arthritis, there seems to be so much to look into before I move. Iam hoping that my condition improves when i get into a warmer climate, does anyone else have this condition?
i am not currently working but I am hoping to find work in Spain


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Lizzy Pea said:


> I have rheumatoid arthritis, there seems to be so much to look into before I move. Iam hoping that my condition improves when i get into a warmer climate, does anyone else have this condition?
> i am not currently working but I am hoping to find work in Spain


It can be cold and damp in winter here too
If you want all year warmth, better to live in the canaries.
As for work, you must have heard of the dire situation here


----------



## Lizzy Pea (Aug 5, 2015)

yes I have heard about the work situation, but I am an optimist. I have been in Spain in winter, I found the air pressure higher than here, it seems to be the air pressure that makes it worse.
thank you I will look into the Canaries, although I would prefere mainland Spain.


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Don't want to be a party pooper Simon but thinking moving here on your own if you need carers and now saying you can't speak so well is going to be very risky and could be very isolating! Or is this just a wind up?


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

I have Fibromyalgia and just back from 10 days in Spain. Could walk a lot further than back home and did not need any pain medication, but did have 2 days when did not feel so good, so weather definitely helped me, but did not help everything, although it was exceptionally hot so could not sleep very well at night. But also got to swim every day whenever we liked in a near empty pool, so that helped re getting more exercise, swings and roundabouts, you need to think about what you need. We are definitely considering going back to live for a few months next time and see how we get on before burning our boats at this end. Good luck xx


----------



## simontk (May 22, 2015)

MagicWriter2014 said:


> I have Fibromyalgia and just back from 10 days in Spain. Could walk a lot further than back home and did not need any pain medication, but did have 2 days when did not feel so good, so weather definitely helped me, but did not help everything, although it was exceptionally hot so could not sleep very well at night. But also got to swim every day whenever we liked in a near empty pool, so that helped re getting more exercise, swings and roundabouts, you need to think about what you need. We are definitely considering going back to live for a few months next time and see how we get on before burning our boats at this end. Good luck xx


I AM giving it ALL some serious thought !
I do realize the risks involved ! ALL OF THEM !!
I do have a friend out there, who I can, and do, stay with. But obv'y it does cost me.
What I have to calculate is whether I should rent somewhere myself or, just keep on staying with my friend ? Who IS an English carer.
I. like you, seem to benefit from the warm climate.
But, unlike you, I am a permanent wheelchair user.
Which I know is NOT ideal when you live alone, to say the least !
I was hoping to find somewhere near to this bar I go to, in El Chaparral.
And if I find somewhere at ground level, then buy a motobility scooter, or take mine ??
Then I WILL need a hand, quite literally, to do my weekly shop.

As for being lonely, I AM counting on getting to know people during my visits to Cherryls.
But it IS still a daunting task !


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Wrote you a great long post then it disappeared when I tried to post it!!! Might try again later.


----------



## simontk (May 22, 2015)

MagicWriter2014 said:


> Wrote you a great long post then it disappeared when I tried to post it!!! Might try again later.


I know just how infuriating that is !


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

simontk said:


> I know just how infuriating that is !


sometimes you can recover it before you do anything else by using your browser's back arrow.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lizzy Pea said:


> yes I have heard about the work situation, but I am an optimist. I have been in Spain in winter, I found the air pressure higher than here, it seems to be the air pressure that makes it worse.
> thank you I will look into the Canaries, although I would prefere mainland Spain.


Being an optimist is a very good quality, but it can be dangerous to be guided only by optimism. If you need to find work to make living in Spain a reality, look before you come or come for some length of time to the area you want to live in to find work before you make the break with the UK. I don't know what you work in, but personally I wouldn't be tempted by hotel/ cafe type work unless it was *guaranteed* to be 12 month, (and how can that be guaranteed?)
Places to look
Jobs in Spain job vacancies Spain work opportunities Spain employment Spain

InfoJobs - Bolsa de trabajo, ofertas de empleo

English-speaking jobs in Spain

https://jobs.justlanded.com/en/Spain/Tourism-Hospitality?q_cid=10&q_ji=&q_jt=7&q_k=&q_l[]=en&q_l_opt=all&q_salary_max=&q_salary_min=&q_salary_period_id=7


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MagicWriter2014 said:


> Wrote you a great long post then it disappeared when I tried to post it!!! Might try again later.





simontk said:


> I know just how infuriating that is !


If you know you've been writing a post for a long time you can copy it before you try to send it. If you find that you can't post it you can just open your reply again and paste the copy.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

simontk said:


> I AM giving it ALL some serious thought !
> I do realize the risks involved ! ALL OF THEM !!
> I do have a friend out there, who I can, and do, stay with. But obv'y it does cost me.
> What I have to calculate is whether I should rent somewhere myself or, just keep on staying with my friend ? Who IS an English carer.
> ...


Using all capital letters on forums is considered rude in that your 'shouting'


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> Using all capital letters on forums is considered rude in that your 'shouting'


but he didn't use all caps... he used some in places for emphasis 

which is fine - particularly it's the only way to emphasise words & phrases when using a phone - there's no *bold* nor _italic _option


----------



## simontk (May 22, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> but he didn't use all caps... he used some in places for emphasis
> 
> which is fine - particularly it's the only way to emphasise words & phrases when using a phone - there's no *bold* nor _italic _option


Thanks, or should that be THANK YOU ! lol


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you know you've been writing a post for a long time you can copy it before you try to send it. If you find that you can't post it you can just open your reply again and paste the copy.


That's what I do too. Just put your cursor in the reply box, CTL + A (copies all text), then CTL + C (pastes all text). 

You can copy and paste it into something like Word. Or you can open a new tab and log onto the forum on another tab, and copy and paste it there.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> but he didn't use all caps... he used some in places for emphasis
> 
> which is fine - particularly it's the only way to emphasise words & phrases when using a phone - there's no *bold* nor _italic _option


He used all caps in some words which is poor net etiquette, I could have understood his post without the shouting... its just bad form.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> He used all caps in some words which is poor net etiquette, I could have understood his post without the shouting... its just bad form.


relaaaaaxxx


if the entire post was in CAPS I'd see your point - but we allow CAPS for emphasis, so it isn't an issue here


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm very relaxed, but then I can afford to be


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

simontk said:


> this is what I get :-
> DWP EESA	218.6 Every 2 weeks
> 
> DWP DLA 329.2 Every month


Simon, I think you may be getting a lot more than that in the UK- housing benefit, council tax benefit, free healthcare, free prescriptions....

Even assuming you get both the ESA and the DLA in Spain which is unlikely, you won"t get the other benefits. 

Given your level of disability, I would think it is very unlikely that you would be offered. private healthcare insurance- and it almost certainly wouldn't be affordable. That is a very major stumbling block, as you obviously need access to healthcare but you also need it to qualify for residence. 

You've also suddenly mentioned a partner. Will that partner be coming to Spain with you? If not, how will you pay for the part of the rent, gas, electric, phone, etc, etc bills that your partner has been paying?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

AllHeart said:


> That's what I do too. Just put your cursor in the reply box, CTL + A (copies all text), then CTL + C (pastes all text).
> 
> You can copy and paste it into something like Word. Or you can open a new tab and log onto the forum on another tab, and copy and paste it there.


I got a call and didn't have time to correct what I said....

Ctl + A (selects all text), Ctl + C (copies all text), then Ctl + V (pastes all text).

I get upset too when I see things in caps. Like Bob_Bob said, it's just bad etiquette. It's translated as screaming.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Capitals don't bother me. As xabia said, it's only used for emphasising. I wish I knew who decided that using capitals = shouting, because that person could just as easily decide that using bold or italics or the size of the letter is taboo and everyone would follow that instead.
It's the "tone" that needs care as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Capitals don't bother me. As xabia said, it's only used for emphasising. I wish I knew who decided that using capitals = shouting, because that person could just as easily decide that using bold or italics or the size of the letter is taboo and everyone would follow that instead.
> It's the "tone" that needs care as far as I'm concerned.


Bold and italics can be interpreted as screaming too. Like you say, it depends on the context. In that post Bob_Bob was referring to, whether caps, italics or bold are used, it comes across as screaming. Not that it really amounts to a hill of beans in the context of what goes on in the world. I'm just saying.... But then again, given Simon's situation, I just may be screaming too. Simon, I'm sorry you're having such a rough go of things. I do hope you can sort things out. Sometimes there's not enough screaming allowed in this world.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I believe the original term was "flaring" but I'm just a boring *old* fart, so what do I know?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> I believe the original term was "flaring" but I'm just a boring *old* fart, so what do I know?


What an excellent example of the use for emphasis. Underlining is another emphasis tool. In this case in this context, I think emphasis is most fitting, as in...

....but I'm just an *OLD* fart....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Most thing depends on the grade of your disability (percentage), I am registered disabled in Spain as I have a slight hearing problem, hardly noticeable, and my disability is 38%, you will elligible for a 'disabled' card as long as your disability is over 33%. But other than a discount if you go to Port Aventura.... you really don't get anything else.. lol!


More info here on benefits you may be eligible for if you are disabled and have children
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...0-large-family-card-disabled.html#post7899890


----------



## simontk (May 22, 2015)

I don't believe that I have generated such a response. When all I have done is to labour a point ! 
A bit like using ! 
What a shame I didn't get a similar degree of interest to my actual post !
I AM really sorry for my APPALLING etiquette. 
And that is meant to emphasise the am, as in I am really really sorry.
And also the appalling, as in I am so terrible ! 
All I will say is that it has developed out of my speech disability.
Once again sorry if I offended, ? not quite the right word but, anyone.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

simontk said:


> I don't believe that I have generated such a response. When all I have done is to labour a point !
> A bit like using !
> What a shame I didn't get a similar degree of interest to my actual post !
> I AM really sorry for my APPALLING etiquette.
> ...


You DO NOT have to apologise. How we respond, is sometimes out of all proportion to the OP's intention, because we are human beings and what just passes by one person touches a nerve in another.

Sometimes an indignant first post is like a damp squib and largely ignored because, maybe, others think it is of little consequence. In other cases, a mild first post almost sets others warring against each other. 

One of the advantages of living in Spain for most of us is less stress, we have to learn to relax.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

simontk said:


> I don't believe that I have generated such a response. When all I have done is to labour a point !
> A bit like using !
> What a shame I didn't get a similar degree of interest to my actual post !
> I AM really sorry for my APPALLING etiquette.
> ...


Back to the original question...
If you want to get any benefits in Spain (if there are any) you will have to have the degree of your disabilty "certified" and the first step for that is to go to your doctor and tell him/ her that's what you want. If you need a blue badge for parking to be issued here for example, you'll need the disability certification


----------



## simontk (May 22, 2015)

Baldilocks "we have to learn to relax."
I AM , lol, horizontal !
And lol means to laugh out loud, very tongue in cheek !


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I suppose you have all read Simon's blog and seen his lovely dog.  if not please do.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

simontk said:


> Baldilocks "we have to learn to relax."
> I AM , lol, horizontal !
> And lol means to laugh out loud, very tongue in cheek !


Unfortunately little acronyms can mean different things to different people, e.g. I have seen "lol" intended to mean "lots of love" or "lots/load(s) of laughs." 

There is a person on the forum who always puts "lol" at the end of posts which then suggests that what has been said is not to be taken seriously since it is only for fun and trivialises what might have been a serious matter. No, I am not naming names.


----------



## simontk (May 22, 2015)

Well I think, although quite wrongly in most peoples eyes that, with me having my whole life quite literally taken from me, I AM in somewhat of a position to have a laugh about EVERYTHING.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by simontk View Post
this is what I get :-
DWP EESA	218.6 Every 2 weeks

DWP DLA	329.2 Every month

Simon, think this may have got lost among all the SHOUTING!!!!

Simon, I think you may be getting a lot more than that in the UK- housing benefit, council tax benefit, free healthcare, free prescriptions....

Even assuming you get both the ESA and the DLA in Spain which is unlikely, you won"t get the other benefits. 

Given your level of disability, I would think it is very unlikely that you would be offered. private healthcare insurance- and it almost certainly wouldn't be affordable. That is a very major stumbling block, as you obviously need access to healthcare but you also need it to qualify for residence. 

You've also suddenly mentioned a partner. Will that partner be coming to Spain with you? If not, how will you pay for the part of the rent, gas, electric, phone, etc, etc bills that your partner has been paying?


----------



## simontk (May 22, 2015)

.......................
You've also suddenly mentioned a partner. Will that partner be coming to Spain with you? If not, how will you pay for the part of the rent, gas, electric, phone, etc, etc bills that your partner has been paying ?
You can't say all that, sob sob lol.
I was so lookin forward to it !


----------

